# Cloth wipes... worth it?



## nnaime

For those who use cloth wipes are they worth it?
I'm expecting my baby in a few weeks and we are stocked up with our cloth diapers and a few packs of water wipes,
and the thought of stocking up with more wipes makes me think it might be better to just go with cloth wipes.
What are your experiences with them?
Have you all ever used minky cloth wipes?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

With #3, we used cloth. She's 10 on Friday and I STILL use them. We use them for tissues now. Mine are velour.


----------



## tankel

I use cloth wipes. I got the cheapest baby wash cloths I could find and that's what I use. I love them.


----------



## jessmke

We use cloth wipes, I just cut up flannel baby blankets into squares and surged the edges. They clean up poop a million times better than disposable wipes.


----------



## lau86

I love mine


----------



## Rainbow82

Wouldn't be without them. We used junior joy I think. They were really cheap and have lasted over 2.5 years so far.


----------



## minties

I bought cheap face wash cloths, they last a fee years at least. I've been using cloth wipes for years and years. Disposable wipes are useless.


----------



## Zephram

minties said:


> I bought cheap face wash cloths, they last a fee years at least. I've been using cloth wipes for years and years. Disposable wipes are useless.

This is exactly what we did. At home we use those cheap baby wash cloths and a tub of warm water, they work brilliantly. I then soak them and wash them and reuse. I only use disposable wipes when we're out of the house and I genuinely find them useless, they barely get the poop off. 

No need to buy special cloth wipes, just a couple of packs of baby wash cloths and away you go.


----------



## Bonnie11

Ladies can I ask how you clean them? They had never occurred to me before but I spend a fortune on baby wipes! So if you clean up a poo mess etc do you stick them in a bucket or...? Do you do a wash of them every few days? Because I'm thinking I wouldn't put a poo covered cloth in with bedding etc so I wouldn't wash them every day (though I usually do a load of washing every day)


----------



## tankel

Because I also cloth diaper, I just do a dedicated load to that and throw the wipes in too. If I didn't cloth diaper, but wanted to use cloth wipes, I would probably throw them in with rags or something. :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie11

But do you just chuck them straight in the washing machine as you take hem off the baby or do you store them somewhere while you are building up a load?


----------



## tankel

Oh sorry, I misunderstood your question, I would store them in a wet bag or something.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just rinse in water then chuck in machine.


----------



## jessmke

Bonnie11 said:


> But do you just chuck them straight in the washing machine as you take hem off the baby or do you store them somewhere while you are building up a load?

The cloth wipes and cloth diapers go in the diaper bucket until there is enough for a load, we was them every other day usually. We have two babies in cloth so we end up with a lot of laundry, but I personally wouldn't wash the wipes/diapers with other clothes/bedding.


----------



## Zephram

I soak mine prior to washing as I either dedicate a load to them (I dont chuck a couple of dirty ones in with a general load) or Ill chuck them in with something else thats really dirty. Sometimes they go around twice as Ill wash them, forget to take them out and then wash a load of something else with them again. :haha: They are clean by that point so Im not worried about it.

Since we only wash a load of them once or twice a week or even less now that my two year old is a once a day pooper, we have a dedicated bucket in the laundry that is filled with napisan or other laundry detergent meant for soaking and water and they just get chucked in there after use until the wash. Stops them getting stained or smelly and gross. If they are especially poopy I rinse them prior to putting in the bucket, so poop is not sitting around. Then wash and dry when were almost out of clean ones. I think we have about 40 all up and they have lasted since my first baby 5 years ago. Must have saved hundreds not buying disposable wipes!

This is as far as I got with reusing stuff, was too daunted by the amount of washing to do cloth nappies too! :haha:


----------



## lau86

I put my dirty ones in a box and wash them all together


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I use cloth pads so nothing really bothers me!


----------



## yvonnelorentz

HI nnaime. Congratulations :) Cloth wipes are very simple. You can purchase or make your own. I have used some thin and inexpensive baby washcloths that worked well. You can save in cloth wipes!


----------



## veganmammy

I have quite a few different ones that I use but I find the best ones to be an old fleece blanket that I cut up. They are so soft on my baby's bum and I find it easy to clean his bum with them. I just soak them under the tap and wring them out before use. We use cloth nappies aswell so I put them in the wash with the nappies.


----------

